# my labels



## halifaxwino (Feb 9, 2009)

first time making labels. fairly simple just want to know what you think  any ideas?


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 9, 2009)

Those look great Hal! Geez, if you ever give up on the wine making, you could always go in the wine lable making business.
Troy


----------



## bein_bein (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice lookin' labels Hal!!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 9, 2009)

wanted what you used to make those with.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 9, 2009)

Um, spelled Riesling wrong.

Steve


----------



## halifaxwino (Feb 9, 2009)

i don't think i could be a label designer i cant even spell Riesling right haha.. oh well, luckily i didn't print out all the labels yet. good eye though..  fixed it


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2009)

Good job Hal.


----------



## MUMBA (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## TheTooth (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice work, Hal. Those look good.


----------



## jimnjan (Feb 28, 2009)

Really look nice, Hal! My wife & I are tossing around ideas for our very first label.
Jim & Jan


----------



## halifaxwino (Feb 28, 2009)

jimnjan said:


> Really look nice, Hal! My wife & I are tossing around ideas for our very first label.
> Jim & Jan



there are a few good websites that can give you free labels http://www.freelabelmaker.com , i get most of my images from here http://sumopaint.com/web/#/images/ then add the font using the free program called http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Te...nnel=3980ac83ae70a110VgnVCM1000002118140aRCRD, 

good luck


----------



## Boozehag (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow nice labels. im in the process of creating some for my first bach and you would think being an artist Id find it easy.....but thats not the case!

re you using a specific wine label program to make your labels or something like photoshop?


----------



## Conquistadude (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice labels!


----------



## Noontime (Mar 4, 2009)

Those are very nicely done halifaxwino. There seem to be some "artifacts" around your lettering; you may want to try saving it differently, but very nice design!


----------



## halifaxwino (Mar 13, 2009)

*Update*



halifaxwino said:


> first time making labels. fairly simple just want to know what you think  any ideas?



thanks for all the replies!! i have two new ones i just did up for my batch that's being bottled this weekend. i went a bit past elegant this time. more quirky ha ha. thanks again, the red always seems hazy because i screen screen shot them. i cant convert the format they are made in.(Avery)


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice labels, those look like pot leaves on the razzzzz!


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool lables. I really like your fish, classy! Wade those aren't pot leaves they are an exoctic tea plant from the Far East!
Troy


----------



## halifaxwino (Mar 14, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Nice labels, those look like pot leaves on the razzzzz!



they do look like pot leaves i never notices haha. adds to the effect i guess lol


----------

